# For Adoption - Chai (female dwarf hamster)



## NottsNibblers

Chai came into our care along with 3 other dwarf hamsters and is now looking for a home. She's quite quick but is ok once you've got her. She will have finished her pregnancy watch by 17th June so can go to a new home after that.

We're in central Nottingham

If you're interested in adopting her please send us a message or email us at [email protected]

Thanks


----------



## NottsNibblers

Chai is still looking for a home! She needs a home with someone patient who doesn't mind that she isn't keen on being held.

Message me or email us at [email protected] if you'd like to adopt her


----------



## NottsNibblers

Chai is still looking for a home, she's much better at being held now


----------



## NottsNibblers

Now gone to a lovely home


----------

